# Editing while translating



## EyesCrossing

Hi, I'm not sure where to post this question, so please let me know if it should be deleted/moved. I'm asking it here because I don't know any other translators, and I want to know if anyone has any hard and fast rule for this.

How much editing do you do while you translate? 

All the translations I've done have been professional writing, but the one I'm doing now is just badly written in its original language. Do I go ahead and translate it as-is, thereby giving them an objectively sub-par document in the second language, or do I make the changes needed to make it perfect in the second language?

I'm talking about reworking, not fixing misspelling or little things. But I'm also a professional editor, so it's bothering the hell out of me.

Again, I'm sorry if this kind of post is not allowed here, and if that's the case than I apologize. But any insight you guys have would be a big help.


----------



## arielipi

Ask your boss, like a boss


----------



## gevenamolalandaziseafaine

The way I know it from the cinema and press you're ought to hand in a literal translation to an editor who'd also have some vague command of the original language.


----------



## EyesCrossing

Gotcha. This, unfortunately, is an ebook that a guy wrote in one language and hired me himself to translate it into another. Yikes.


----------



## EyesCrossing

arielipi said:


> Ask your boss, like a boss



LOL I am my boss, that's why I'm asking you guys!


----------



## LilianaB

If the translation is really very bad you should absolutely reject it. There is no use spreading wrong information: it could even be harmful if a manual is badly written. People can get hurt, or die because of it. If the original to be translated is bad you should only reject it. If there are some spelling errors only, and small grammar mistakes, you could talk to the author about it. This is my view.


----------



## palomnik

This comes up occasionally. OK, here's what I do.

First of all, I let the client know my opinion on the source material. It's too bad that the client wrote it himself, but what can you do?

Then I'd ask if he wants me to edit it too. If he says that he doesn't, then translate it literally - along with all the warts. If he says that he does want you to edit it, then try to get more money for the job. You deserve it.

Of course, you can always reject it. But it sounds to me that you're the type of translator (like me!) who doesn't like to do that after you've already agreed to take it on. Good luck!


----------



## shawnee

Though I'm not a translator, I have experienced the blow torch scrutiny that translation forces on a text and its failings. If you can share a space with your client than you need to workshop a page or two with him/her to convey your misgivings. Otherwise send the client your take on a section or sections and discuss the options. There is an even chance you might lose the client or agree on editorial costs.


----------



## Zsanna

EyesCrossing said:


> How much editing do you do while you translate?


We were taught (in Hungary and some 20 odd years ago!) not to have the right to change anything (unless... it is something really vital and you can get in touch with the author, etc.) so I tried to apply that principle even when I did translations in France. (In some cases I learnt not to bother about the mistakes too much and in others I even refused changes coming from the client if it interfered with my style of translation and if the text was more on the lirerature side.)

However, in your case, a lot depends on your own 'philosophy' as an editor.

I certainly agree 100% in what palomnik wrote above.


----------

